# Watery v. EWCM?



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

This month I had one day of obviously EWCM. The days before and after, I didn't have obvious EWCM, but I did feel little squirts of wetness. Should I call that EWCF (Ovusoft program doesn't have a choice for watery)? Or should I ignore it? What if it was urine (hope not)? How would I know? Or could it have been (ahem) lubrication/excitement? Does anyone else have this?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I usually have a day of watery right at O- its a good thing.







I'd call it EWCM for FF.


----------

